# Scents from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com??



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried them? I generally get mine through MMS, but they are about half the price at whole sale supplies. I am buying bottles, and just started browsing through the scents. Are they just diluted? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

They have good scents, I have used them for years..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I like their scents too. Nice and strong. Watch the florals--had a couple that seized on me pretty good. Had to MASH them into my molds (pvc) and cut for *ugly* soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kami have you checked out what Tamara is selling? Also aromahaven.com and Natures Garden, way way less than WSP. I do use a few of their scents on leave on products, but for soaping their pricey.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't care for WSP's lavender - too much like cleaning fluid. I like their spearmint EO and love their Energizing blend but it's VERY pricey - at least to me.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have bought from them on occassion (eo's) and was pleased, but like everyone else said, you can probably get whatever you're looking for cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you!! I was actually looking for lilac and lavender, so very good to know. 

I do order through Tamera, but I need lilac and Lavender pretty bad. I am completely out, and have orders due soon.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use a couple of their scents that I can't find elsewhere. Very happy with the FO.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

For the price, I really like Nature's Garden lavender flowers.

HTH.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been pleased with the price and scent of Candle Science Lavender FO.

Vicki/NC


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

What about lilac? Any favorites there? I am looking for an fo.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

I use wholesale supplies lilac and love it (I think Barb was the one that recomended it)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I have used alot of lilacs and WSP's is the best that I have ever used..


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like AHRE's Hungarian Lilac.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

